# SW Chicagoland - Three Blizzard 810 plows for sale in IL



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

I've got three older 810's for sale. One has the 8 hose wings. I haven't used them in three years since I quit plowing. Shoot me an offer if you're interested. Location: Seneca, IL 61360

815-228-9755


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

What’s your asking price? You’re the seller.


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

$800-1200 each, depending on the plow. Will sell all three and any parts/accessories I have for $2500 package deal.


----------

